# Google Earth shuts down when viewing a picture



## Lasse (Jan 23, 2010)

When I click on a blue square on the map in order to view a picture, the program closes immediately and I get back to the desktop.

My system is: FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE amd64 with KDE 4 and nvidia geforce 9600gt with the 195.22 driver.

Google Earth version: 5.1.3533.1731

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I tried Google Earth on anything from linux fc4 - fc10. It always crapped out sooner or later. I wonder if it even belongs in the ports tree any longer.


----------

